# Lost all my blue water friends, still have the itch



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Recently moved to Ingleside and my calendar is always open. 2Cool is how I met all the guys I offshore fished with over the past 15 years. My son is also an experienced deckhand.


----------



## dlborges (12 mo ago)

GinMan said:


> Recently moved to Ingleside and my calendar is always open. 2Cool is how I met all the guys I offshore fished with over the past 15 years. My son is also an experienced deckhand.


GinMan, not sure if you got linked up with any offshore guys, but give me a call, i'm hailing from Aransas Pass (boat is stored at Redfish Bay Boathouse and starting to prepare for the season coming up. Once water calms down a bit I'll want to head offshore. Dave @ 707-688-3631, [email protected]


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I’ll be contacting you. I’m looking forward to getting back on the water in the future, thanks.


----------

